# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Mos me thoni se eshte e vertete?????!!!!!

## goldian

http://www.balkanweb.com/fotoAlbum/i...0&IDFoto=17430

Miq e mikesha nuk e di a jam tamam ku duhet po pak rendesi ka 

a asht montim APO e vertet?

----------


## derjansi

e vertet plotsisht goldo asht ba tradite ne tiran qe tre vjet kjo pun per qdo 8 mars, mlidhen

----------


## goldian

> e vertet plotsisht goldo asht ba tradite ne tiran qe tre vjet kjo pun per qdo 8 mars, mlidhen


po mir mo vlla qe mblidhen sepse fundja dita e femrave eshte 
po keto ne Foto a jane grat e dikuj a motrat a bijat e dikuj????
une ne europe me vite jam po kjo me duket e teprume ne menyren me banale te mundshme 
ndoshta jam gabim po po peshtirosemi si komb dita dites

----------


## mia@

Mos ja keputni kot se jashte bejne me keq. As u ben pershtypje te shkojne ne nje strip club, dhe as nuk i gjykon njeri si po beni ju. Vetem ne Shqiperi i nxjerrin neper gazeta. 
Jashte ka clube jo thjesht  stripizmi por mos themi me keq. Nejse! 
As kam qene, e as me ben pershtypje cfare bejne ato apo si zgjedhin te argetohen. Jeta e tyre.
P.S E diskutuam njehere kete teme Marsin e kaluar.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Perverse!
Pise,bushtra,kurva,pisllek,injorance.

Mos
Mos diskriminoni femren shqiptare.
Thjesht i ka kapluar injoranca 1000 here.

Tung

----------


## goldian

> Mos ja keputni kot se jashte bejne me keq. As u ben pershtypje te shkojne ne nje strip club, dhe as nuk i gjykon njeri si po beni ju. Vetem ne Shqiperi i nxjerrin neper gazeta. 
> Jashte ka clube jo thjesht  stripizmi por mos themi me keq. Nejse! 
> As kam qene, e as me ben pershtypje cfare bejne ato apo si zgjedhin te argetohen. Jeta e tyre.
> P.S E diskutuam njehere kete teme Marsin e kaluar.


500 Dollar ke po dole ti ne Foto ne mes tiranes ashtu 
nuk ta them per ofendim po thjesht nje bast mes nesh ku ne mes jane te gjithe anetaret e forumit qe lexojne kete teme!
nuk du asnje lloj pergjigje po ti posto foton une postoj 500 dollaret qe ti nis me poste te shpejte 
MEQE THE STE BEN PERSHTYPJE

----------


## mia@

$500 per cfare?! Seriozisht e ke ti?! 
Mos i keqinterpreto fjalet e mia. Shkruajta, nuk me ben pershtypje cfare bejne te tjeret me jeten e tyre, apo si argetohen. Nuk thashe nuk me ben pershtypje te bej dicka te tille. Personalisht nuk do lejoja njeri te me afrohej ne menyre te tille.  Por nese dikush se ka problem  s'me takon mua ta gjykoj.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Për të vjellë! :(
Është e pamundur të mos ndjesh neveri dhe siklet tek shikon pamje të tilla... për të mos bërë "modernen" kot më kot apo, të mbaj një qëndrimi gjasme "mendjehapur", me fjalë boshe të llojit: "s'dua të paragjykoj/gjykoj njeri"... kjo është një dukuri që shprehet në gangrenën e shoqërisë shqiptare, me protagoniste "femrat". Mua si femër, më duket shqetësuese kjo dukuria e degjenerimit që, disa e quajnë "emancipim" apo të qënurit "në modë". 
E di që ngjaj si "diskriminuese" ndaj kësaj kategorie por, të jesh "diskrinimues" është diçka pozitive sepse, do të thotë të ndash vlerën nga antivlera... dhe ndjej keqardhje ndaj faktit të përdhosjes së një Feste që për ne është e shenjtë... (apo edhe vetë përdhosjes së Qënies së Femrës) sepse përveç Ditës së Femrës, mbi të gjitha ne e festojmë më shumë si "Festën e Nënës" dhe, është e neveritshme të shohësh ato _Bija Nënash_ në atë lloj degjerimi.

----------

ane (15-03-2014),Gentian_gr (15-03-2014),kriko-38 (16-03-2014)

----------


## ane

> Mos ja keputni kot se jashte bejne me keq. As u ben pershtypje te shkojne ne nje strip club, dhe as nuk i gjykon njeri si po beni ju. Vetem ne Shqiperi i nxjerrin neper gazeta. 
> Jashte ka clube jo thjesht  stripizmi por mos themi me keq. Nejse! 
> As kam qene, e as me ben pershtypje cfare bejne ato apo si zgjedhin te argetohen. Jeta e tyre.
> P.S E diskutuam njehere kete teme Marsin e kaluar.


Nga fotot e ketyre qejflijeve shqiptare duket qe jane te mbajtura mira ,pra nuk vijne nga shtresa me e varfer dhe e paarsimuar e shoqerise dhe ketu eshte "problemi" ..kam pershtypjen qe "simotrat" e tyre perendimore qe bejne keso akte te turpshme ne publik jane kategoria me e ulte e shoqerise dhe per kete arsye edhe nuk "gjykohen"..sidoqofte pak paragjykim si ben dem asnje shoqerie por vetem dobi!

----------


## Antiproanti

Parmisht eshte ceshtje private...
Vertem paramendoni sa gjera te ngjashme ndodhin ne bote, edhe ne Shqiperi, prapa syve tone, se paku prapa syve te disave prej nesh.

Eshte e qarte se nga shumica e shqiptarve te rendomte, pavaresisht sa liberal jemi apo paraqitemi, disa gjera kurre nuk do te pranohen dhe bile do te denohen. Edhe pse ne parim nuk behet fjale per kurrfare shkelje te te drejtave dhe lirive te dikujt dhe nuk kane asnje lidhje me jeten e asnjerit prej nesh.
Thjeshte, ne (shume prej nesh) ende nuk jemi te gatshem dhe ne gjendje te pajtohemi me nje nivel te tille te lirise dhe pavaresise individuale, qe do te na mundesonte neutralitet dhe akceptance te mjaftueshme ndaj cfaredo botekuptimi, veprimi, sjellje, vendimi... legal, qe ne rastin me te keq vetem indirekt mund te jete ne kundershtim me interesat tona legjitime. 
Sidoqofte, cdo shtypje e te drejtave dhe lirive individuale, te cilat nuk prekin as large lirite dhe te drejtat individuale te tjereve, pervec bindjeve ideologjike dhe te ngjashme, eshte nje hap prapa ne forcimin e shtetit te drejte (ligjor) dhe deomkratik, dhe shoqerise perkatese ne pergjithesi. 
Asnje sistem liberal nuk eshte i realizueshem nese qe ne fillim ndalohet dhe denohet cdo gje qe konsiderohet si ne kundershtim me vlerat, besimet, bindjet dhe mendimet aktuale te dikujt apo te grupeve te caktuara ne shoqeri, cofte edhe te shumices. Sistemet liberale jane rezultat i thyerjes se vazhdueshme te tabuve dhe testimit dhe shtyrjes se kufijeve apo vijave te kuqe shoqerore, politike, ligjore... Kjo eshte edhe e vetmja mundesi per zhvillim dhe perparim njerezor. E kunderta do te thoshte stagnim dhe kthim prapa. 
Natyrisht se nuk duhet toleruar cdo gje, sidomos gjera qe prekin te drejtat dhe lirite e tjereve. Por ne rastin konkret une personalisht, pavaresisht se nuk jam adhurues i aktiviteteve te tilla, nuk verej ndonje shkelje te ndonje te drejte, lirie apo rregulle relevante te pergjithshme qe do te justifikonte denimin apo ndalimin e tyre. 
Shkurt, duhet mundesisht te mos na interesoje jeta private e secilit/seciles shqiptar/e ne Shqiperi, Ballkan apo bote.
Individet dhe grupet qe merren me aktivitete te tilla askund ne bote nuk jane vendimtar per zhvillimin dhe fatin e kombit dhe te vendit. E njejta vlene edhe per Shqiperine. Prandaj, nuk ka nevoje per shqetesime te medha.

----------

mia@ (15-03-2014),Sovrani (15-03-2014),xfiles (17-03-2014)

----------


## Gentian_gr

Ke noten 10 ti me postimin me lart! :shkelje syri: 

Sikur flet Fatos Lubonja per emocionet e hymnit je me ket postim.

----------


## ane

> Parmisht eshte ceshtje private...
> Vertem paramendoni sa gjera te ngjashme ndodhin ne bote, edhe ne Shqiperi, prapa syve tone, se paku prapa syve te disave prej nesh.
> 
> Eshte e qarte se nga shumica e shqiptarve te rendomte, pavaresisht sa liberal jemi apo paraqitemi, disa gjera kurre nuk do te pranohen dhe bile do te denohen. Edhe pse ne parim nuk behet fjale per kurrfare shkelje te te drejtave dhe lirive te dikujt dhe nuk kane asnje lidhje me jeten e asnjerit prej nesh.
> Thjeshte, ne (shume prej nesh) ende nuk jemi te gatshem dhe ne gjendje te pajtohemi me nje nivel te tille te lirise dhe pavaresise individuale, qe do te na mundesonte neutralitet dhe akceptance te mjaftueshme ndaj cfaredo botekuptimi, veprimi, sjellje, vendimi... legal, qe ne rastin me te keq vetem indirekt mund te jete ne kundershtim me interesat tona legjitime. 
> Sidoqofte, cdo shtypje e te drejtave dhe lirive individuale, te cilat nuk prekin as large lirite dhe te drejtat individuale te tjereve, pervec bindjeve ideologjike dhe te ngjashme, eshte nje hap prapa ne forcimin e shtetit te drejte (ligjor) dhe deomkratik, dhe shoqerise perkatese ne pergjithesi. 
> Asnje sistem liberal nuk eshte i realizueshem nese qe ne fillim ndalohet dhe denohet cdo gje qe konsiderohet si ne kundershtim me vlerat, besimet, bindjet dhe mendimet aktuale te dikujt apo te grupeve te caktuara ne shoqeri, cofte edhe te shumices. Sistemet liberale jane rezultat i thyerjes se vazhdueshme te tabuve dhe testimit dhe shtyrjes se kufijeve apo vijave te kuqe shoqerore, politike, ligjore... Kjo eshte edhe e vetmja mundesi per zhvillim dhe perparim njerezor. E kunderta do te thoshte stagnim dhe kthim prapa. 
> Natyrsisht se nuk duhet toleruar cdo gje, sidomos gjera qe prekin te drejtat dhe lirite e tjereve. Por ne rastin konkret une personalisht, pavaresisht se nuk jam adhurues i aktiviteteve te tilla, nuk verej ndonje shkelje te ndonje te drejte, lirie apo rregulle relevante te pergjithshme qe do te justifikonte denimin apo ndalimin e tyre. 
> Shkurt, duhet mundesisht te mos na interesoje jeta private e secilit/seciles shqiptar/e ne Shqiperi, Ballkan apo bote.
> Individet dhe grupet qe merren me aktivitete te tilla, askund ne bote nuk jane vendimtar per zhvillimin dhe fatin e kombit dhe te vendit. E njejta vlene edhe per Shqiperine. Prandaj, nuk ka nevoje per shqetesime te medha.


Kadal Antiproanti  se su ba nami  :ngerdheshje: ,ne vetem shprehim mendimin personal ,forumi per kete eshte ..per te diskutuar ,askush nuk eshte duke cenuar te drejtat e tyre per tu shfrenuar ,le ti marrin ne shtepi ata zezaket ,kujt i behet vone  :perqeshje:

----------

Gentian_gr (15-03-2014),The_Capital (16-03-2014)

----------


## Meriamun

Deri tashi I kisha ca dyshime ne lidhje me funksionimin e trurit te ketij antiproantit por tani me eshte mbushur mendja top, qe eshte per meshire. Liri individuale thote..lol

----------

The_Capital (16-03-2014)

----------


## Antiproanti

> Kadal Antiproanti  se su ba nami ,ne vetem shprehim mendimin personal ,forumi per kete eshte ..per te diskutuar ,askush nuk eshte duke cenuar te drejtat e tyre per tu shfrenuar ,le ti marrin ne shtepi ata zezaket ,kujt i behet vone



Postimi im ishte plotesisht neutral...
Une e pata mendjen te te gjithe ne (shqipetaret) qe per keso temash zakonisht shqetesohemi, edhe pse shpesh artificialisht.
Ishte edhe nje apel per reagime me objektive dhe me te relaksuara.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Deri tashi I kisha ca dyshime ne lidhje me funksionimin e trurit te ketij antiproantit por tani me eshte mbushur mendja top, qe eshte per meshire. *Liri individuale thote*..lol


Cfare eshte gabim ketu...?


Lidhur me "Lirine":
Benjamin Franklin (1755)
"_Those who would give up essential Liberty to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety_"

----------


## ane

> Parmisht eshte ceshtje private...
> 
> . Por ne rastin konkret une personalisht, pavaresisht se nuk jam adhurues i aktiviteteve te tilla, nuk verej ndonje shkelje te ndonje te drejte, lirie apo rregulle relevante te pergjithshme qe do te justifikonte denimin apo ndalimin e tyre. 
> Shkurt, duhet mundesisht te mos na interesoje jeta private e secilit/seciles shqiptar/e ne Shqiperi, Ballkan apo bote.
> Individet dhe grupet qe merren me aktivitete te tilla askund ne bote nuk jane vendimtar per zhvillimin dhe fatin e kombit dhe te vendit. E njejta vlene edhe per Shqiperine. Prandaj, nuk ka nevoje per shqetesime te medha.


Jam kurioze te dije ,nuk  "gjykon" as nudistet?

----------


## mia@

ane, jo per te bere te "emancipuaren", por troc, troc, s'ma ndjen hic se kush iken neper ato strip clubs. Vetem burri im te mos iki.  :buzeqeshje: 
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Antiproanti

> Jam kurioze te dije ,nuk  "gjykon" as nudistet?


Jo...
Perderisa nuk shkelin te drejtat dhe lirite e tjereve. 
D.m.th. nese kane nje hapesire te caktuar, ku zhvillojne jeten dhe aktivitetet e tyre nudiste, atehere pse te me interesoje mua puna e tyre!?

P.S.
Per mua ata praktikisht nuk ekzistojne fare, sic nuk ekziston dikush apo nje grup njerezish ne nje xhungel afrikane, aziatike apo latino-amerikane.  Nuk eshte faji i tyre nese une, per cfaredo arsye cofte, merrem me ekzistencen e tyre dhe eventualisht shqetesohem, por eshte faji im.  Ndoshta perjashtuar rastet ekstreme, kur dikush prapa syve te te gjitheve kryen vepra ekstreme qe nga shumica e njerezve (me te drejte) mund te konsiderohen si kriminale.

----------

mia@ (15-03-2014)

----------


## Meriamun

Nuk e di ndonje prej jush ketu qe eshte pro lirise individuue etj etj a do e lejonte motren apo te fejuaren e vet te bej dicka te tille?! Meqe po flasim per liri dhe dihet qe liria eshte e shenjte..
Pres pergjigje..
Mia thojka qe burrin e vet nuk deshiron qe te shkoje atje dhe me te drejte..

----------

The_Capital (16-03-2014)

----------


## ane

> ane, jo per te bere te "emancipuaren", por troc, troc, s'ma ndjen hic se kush iken neper ato strip clubs. Vetem burri im te mos iki.


Ndersa une nga meraku sonte nuk besoj se do ve gjume ne sy :ngerdheshje:  ..po natyrisht qe as mua s'ma ndjen fare ,vetem se si akt me duket i peshtire ,thjesht nje mendim ne distance . :buzeqeshje:

----------

